# VOOPOO Drag Baby kit features a brand new resin panel



## VOOPOO (6/5/19)

The Drag Baby kit features a brand new resin panel that is available in ceylon yellow, teal blue, fiesta, aurora, ultra violet, ink and rhodonite. The resin material is on one of the large sides while a Voopoo logo is emblazoned on the other.

The Drag Baby Mod has dimensions of 58.5mm x 35mm x 21.5mm and has an aluminum alloy and stainless steel chassis. Inside, there’s a 1500mAh integrated battery that allows for up to 25 watts of power with atomizers down to a resistance of 0.5ohm. The tank measures 18.5mm x 43mm, has a 1.8mL juice capacity and is constructed from stainless steel. Airflow is located at the bottom middle and there is no child safety lock.







A chain necklace is included with purchase so you may easily transport the device whenever you leave the house. Due to the small size, you may also place the Drag Baby into your pocket or purse.

The integrated battery inside the mod features a 1500mAh capacity. This allows for almost 500 puffs on a full charge which means you can vape all day. And, the entire charging process only takes about 1.5 hours.


----------



## StompieZA (6/5/19)

Looks great!!


----------



## RainstormZA (6/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Looks great!!


Ditto. Nice resin colours there.


----------

